# The next great movie for teenage girls after Twilight!



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

Twilight is coming to an end either you want it (you do) or not so I decided to write about the possible next great thingie for Twilight fans (there are some even in this community). So, for you who enjoyed Bella's great romance with the sparkly vampire and the ab werewolfs romance with the six years old girl, here is a new series just for you! It is called Warm Bodies (you might wonder why) and the movies story is pretty much the same as twilights (or so I heard), except that the romantic glittery Edward has been replaced by a brain eating zombie!
Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually, without the tinyest bit of sarcasm, this looks like a pretty fun idea!


----------

